# GOT BUCK TAG!!



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

since two years I didnt get buck tag so this year I got buck tag . I hope to get one


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That is great. I bet you get a nice one... :sniper:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

well I am not good at in ND for deer and it is big different than New York that is where I grew it up
but thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They don't have many places to hide....with some work you'll get whatever you're looking for.


----------

